# Reaching out to film schools



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 4, 2022)

I’ve been practicing composing and building a portfolio for over a year now - and have been getting very kind and solid feedback here amongst you all, my peers and have been trying to take my career to the next level. 

So I’ve seen a lot of advice to reach out to film schools to meet film students as a new composer. But as someone who never went to school, and went the diy touring route and music festival route as a performing artist - I’m not familiar with the more traditional infrastructure. 

Is there a good or specific way to reach out to film students? Message boards, Facebook groups etc? Since I work remote anyways, I was thinking of trying to reach out to people at big schools like USC, UCLA, AFI etc but I’m not sure of where to start or how to go about doing so. 

Thank you all for your time. Cheers! 
-Michael


----------



## mrnanovideos (Jan 5, 2022)

Are your near any of the schools you mentioned? The best way I’ve found is to find out when they have their in house public film fests and just show up and introduce yourself to whoever you wanna meet.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 5, 2022)

mrnanovideos said:


> Are your near any of the schools you mentioned? The best way I’ve found is to find out when they have their in house public film fests and just show up and introduce yourself to whoever you wanna meet.


Unfortunately no. I live in Ohio.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 6, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Unfortunately no. I live in Ohio.


Pretty much any college or university in Ohio will have a film department with students who are making films. So if what you are looking for are films to score to build a portfolio choosing one in your aread would be one place to start. Just look at the course catalogs and see if they offer courses in film production. Find out who is teaching the film production classes and send a note to the instructors saying you live in the area and would be interested in scoring films. Or go over to the department and find one of the bulletin boards and post some flyers. If you can find a message board or facebook group that might work as well.


----------

